# Another '42 Columbia Sports Tourist.



## sailorbenjamin (Jul 28, 2011)

So Columbia made a fillet brazed lightweight.  I just had to have it.  Maybe I'm the only one out there who loves these early diamond frame american bikes.  It seems like most people sell the hubs and the chains to the ballooner guys and throw them away.  The Amish look really turns me on.
It was advertised for a lot of money a while back and I ignored it.  Then the guy threatened to part it out.  The first responder said "how much for the hub?"  It was a rare New Departure 2 speed blackout.  I said How much for the tires (thinking of my '42 Roadmaster, 26x1.375 is an impossible to find size).  Then I though better and asked how much for everything but the rear hub.
I guess he got a really good price for the hub because he let me have the leftovers for a song.  Maybe he didn't feel like parting it out.  Anyway, I stole the New Departure 1 speed blackout hub from my Roadmaster (does that make me one of them?) and spent some time lacing and cleaning.
I finally got it out for a quick ride around the parking lot yesterday (I ride there with the girls.  It's small but safe.)  These coaster brake jobs are just the thing for riding with the kids.  It wasn't a long ride, we had to stop for a tantrum.  But I got a decent feel for it.  It's a lot like the Roadmaster.  Heavy but it likes to roll.  I've heard that the old Trek Antelopes are like this.  It's a feel that I'm really starting to like.  Maybe it's the laid back angles.
Ok, picture time;







They didn't even chrome the headbadge;





I love the shape of these fenders;;





Maybe not finished to Schwinn World standards but heck, there's a war going on;





I think they call this a "Parkerized" finish on the headset.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jul 28, 2011)

Genuine Goodyear 599s;



red on the inside;



Of course the real reason we build our own wheels is so we can really polish our hubs;









The chainguard might be a replacement.  In some light it looks like paint over chrome.  I think it's the original style, though.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jul 28, 2011)

These are worth showing again;


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice. I am glad to see that that bike is back on the road. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Sep 21, 2011)

Great bike!!!


----------



## nathanAGNEW (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, I like that.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I was just down in the basement looking at it again.  I wonder if there'll be a sunny day to ride it before the snow flies.


----------



## curtis odom (Oct 5, 2011)

Very nice. An under appreciated beauty.
We have a Sports Compax and love it.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 5, 2011)

What's a Sports Compax?


----------



## curtis odom (Oct 5, 2011)

The Compax is a Columbia/Westfield Folding bike.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, you mean like this?  I saw this one for sale last year and saved the pics cause I liked the looks of it.  Really clean and simple.  Too bad I was broke at the time.


----------

